# Influence of Extracurricular Activities toward Acceptance..



## Besha (13 Sep 2011)

Good afternoon, 

I am currently a grade 12 student in Ontario. Through high school, I have been really involved in extracurricular activities (Especially through athletics). However, I was never able to achieve my full academic potential (Finished last year with an 81 average). Either because I would miss important lessons for being away for a meet/game or being very fatigued that I would not be able to concentrate in class or study efficiently at home. 

*Before I get into my concern, I would like to note that I am NOT a reserve and I am planning to apply for the Electrical Engineering program.*

Therefore, at the beginning of this school year I started thinking about how academics are more important than extracurricular activities. Which brings me to my concern, if I am not involved in ANY extracurricular activities in my grade 12 year; in the hope of raising my marks to the 90's. What would be the chance of a person like me to get acceptance into RMC for the Electrical Engineering program? And if extracurricular activities are crucial, would joining a couple of sports teams be enough or is more than that advised?     

Best regards,
Besha


----------



## scriptox (13 Sep 2011)

In my opinion, (and I would like to say that I am not associated with the Forces in anyway at the moment) I would certainly choose an applicant who showed consistency with volunteering, athletics, leadership experience and finished with a mid 80 average, over someone who just focused on academics. With that said, it seems like you have a history of extra curricular activity so really the choice is up to you. Personally this year, I am playing it safe with the athletic teams and things of that nature, simply because my courses require my attention more often. However this doesn't mean that I won't be engaged in extra curricular activity for the school year, it just means I toned it down. 

I also think that just because you would not have any extra curricular activity in your last year of high school that it would hinder your chances because it seems to me you were involved enough for the last three years. 

My advice? Tone down the extra curricular activities if you must and get that average up. If you feel that you can easily balance both this year, then hey, go crazy.

But really, the choice is up to you. Only you can make a choice that you would be satisfied with.


----------



## BernDawg (13 Sep 2011)

The choice is yours but be advised that RMC is not all about academics...

http://www.rmc.ca/da-ds/index-eng.asp

Good Luck.


----------



## benny88 (14 Sep 2011)

I should think the answer would be obvious, and I think you know it is. Marks aren't everything, especially in the military. I've called upon skills learned in things like sports and charity work far more than I have upon calculus and physics in both my professional and personal life.

Your marks are important as ROTP is competitive, but I would hazard a guess that we're taking in more people with low 80's and good extra-curriculars than we are people with 90's who do nothing but hit the books.


----------



## Besha (14 Sep 2011)

Thank you very much for the replies.

I guess it is decided then! Cross Country will be the first stop.  ;D


----------



## 421_434_226 (14 Sep 2011)

I would like to point out a small thing, the areas of the CF Employment Application that deal with Physical Fitness, Activities and Interests and Leadership/Supervisory were not placed on the application to take up space.


----------

